# Concours Car Care Perficio Review



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Concours Car Care 'Perficio' Pre-Wax Cleaner

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

_Perficio pre wax cleaner is a cleaner fluid that is used to cleanse the paintwork of your car leaving the paint surface wax/sealant ready. It also leaves a lasting shine and can be used as a glaze. A multi purpose product that should always be a part of your detailing armory._

300ml £9.99
1 litre £26.99
5 litre £69.98

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2007 Skoda Octavia vRS

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Good question. I started off with this and hope this way goes some way to answering the question:


DSC_5809 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

The black mark on the bumper is the damage caused after my car was 'scraped' by a passing emergency vehicle. I know that whole area really needs paint but I wanted to test the cleaning power of Perficio to see how it deals with that sort of contamination (it's rubber/plastic/paint/something unidentifiable).

Time and weather has not been on my side since receiving the package. I've been kind of desparate to get a test done and also wanted to get that black mark gone before the car goes to the bodyshop on Tuesday night. I (eventually) got the car clean and taped off a section of the mark mainly to show the clear difference but also because I do have another couple of products I want to try on this - not by way of direct comparison, but to see if they can deal with this. Also it was dark, I had no working light, I was cold and had just had me tea!

Using the hard side of a German style applicator, I sprayed a bit of QD onto the pad and applied a fairly big blob of Perfico onto the pad. By comparison to the other pre-wax cleaners I use, it's noticeably thicker than products like Werkstatt and P21S and has a similar consistency to an AIO (eg Rejuvenate, FK 215). The small is fairly typical of the chemical cleaners in an AIO but I don't think this has the abrasives that some AIOs contain.
Taking it straight to the centre of the taped off section, I worked it quite hard, mainly back and forth and did notice that it had started to work quite quickly, removing the black mark which in turn left a black mark on the pad. I did feel, that for the amount of product I applied to the pad, it seemed to get used up or dry out quite quickly - it's entirely feasible that this was because it was the first application to the pad and did seem to go a bit further once I'd added another small blob. So what do I think? Well....


DSC_5824 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


DSC_5825 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


DSC_5827 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

I think it's done a sterling job, especially for a product with no abrasives worked by hand (although admittedly on a hard pad). The small black mark at about 2 o'clock (looking from the centre of the big mark) is damage that needs repairing and the feint mark above also look to be light scratches that _may_ come out with an abrasive and a machine.

Given the time contraints, that's the level of detail I have been able to get to but I think you'll agree it's proved to be a good product. Is it the only product of its type to be able to tackle this sort of thing? Well I have used FK 215 on a similar type of mark before, but as well as a chemical cleaners, I believe that to contain a light abrasive to deal with this kind of thing, so for a pre-wax cleaner I think it's pretty bloody good. _If_ your car was covered in this sort of damage, I think you might use a lot of product. I would like to test this on an area of the car that wasn't damaged to see how it spreads when it doesn't have to pick up that type of contaminant and to see what it adds to the finish. The section to the right of the damage wasn't treated with the product so I can't and won't comment on whether Perficio adds clarity/gloss/makes the flake pop, etc.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

I think the results speak for themselves, bear in mind that I DIDN'T go anywhere near the damaged area with clay first, I went straight in with the Perficio after making sure the car was clean. It's VERY keenly priced at £9.99 for 300ml which compares favourably with Lime Prime, Rejuvenate, Amigo but it is more expensive than Tripple which is (admittedly) a slightly different product sold in a slightly smaller bottle (250ml). At some point I'll try and update this with a comparison on the roof of my brother's Mini (which had the most amazing flake pop after the Werkstatt Acrylic treatment which at £23 for 500ml is roughly 30% more expensive for a similar volume.

Right, any questions?


----------

